# Rosin Press By DabPress



## Hackerman (May 8, 2018)

Wow!!! I just bought my first set of factory made plates and ..... wow!!!!!

I am so impressed with these. I was real real happy with my DIY presses up until now. LOL These plates are actually getting much better yield than my older plates and I have no idea why. 

Amazon fulfillment so I had mine in 2 days. I had some questions before I bought and the company answered my questions and responded almost immediately.

This is my first professional PID box so I don't know anything about them but thisone sure is pretty. LOL

You guys know me... I don't like anything. LMAO When I step up and shout, I must have really been impressed.

No, my Mom doesn't own the company. LOL No ties at all. Just so thrilled I couldn't keep my mouth shut.

They have a lot of different models but I just love these caged units. I got this one...


----------



## Hackerman (May 11, 2018)

Man, these people are trying too hard. Giving these giant discounts and free gifts can not go on forever.

Today, I got this free dab tool kit. This baby is awesome. Totally well made from bamboo. I am pretty happy...


----------



## Trump (May 11, 2018)

Novelties ....looks nice ....Now lets see them all filled up with goodness

:48:


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey gang, Dabpress has just released their table top model. If you have been waiting to buy a press because you don't have the room, here is your baby...



The list price is $469 but if you're going to buy one, let me know and I'll get you a discount code. I'm not sure how much discount he will offer but he did promise me a discount. They will also be available through Amazon Prime very soon.


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 3, 2018)

Do you know the heater wattage?
What's the max current draw when using?
After pressing, what is the approximate thickness of the puck you pressed?


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 3, 2018)

It depends which model. That latest 'portable' pictured above is 500 watts.

As for puck size, it depends how hard you press. You seldom need to press with the entire capability of the press.  Mine are paper thin, almost but I press too hard. Plus, it depends on whether you use a filter or not.

*Specifications: *

Temperature Range: 0-399F
Power: 500 Watts
Voltage: 110 Volts [220 Volts Is Available on Official Store]
Total Weight: 40.8lbs
Packing Size: 22" x 16.1" x 13.7"
Pressing Area: 3" x 5"
They released another new model the other day.


----------



## Alasgun (Aug 3, 2018)

After you posted the latest dab press, i got to thinking! Originally i was gonna use leftovers from the bin in the shop then i came back to this one which i favor over the "latest version". As a result ive decided to just buy a stick of 1 1/2 by 3 rectangular tubing and use this basic style. Of course my will be fully welded, few if any bolts but employing the internal return springs and clean lines. And alot more compact!
Heck, with all the inspiration you've provided i may have to name something after you?


----------

